# Childless & new *



## carlinetraynor (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi 

My name is caroline and this is my first time to contact this site. My self and my partner have started our first IVF treatment and we are really nervious and know no one else who has been through IVF. Any way now very good on e-mails so anyone out there who would like to share their experience with me would be much appreciated.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

carline

hiya my actual name is caroline too, welcome to FF. ive got my first IVF feb/march so i cant offer any advice its all new to me too, just wanted to say good luck to you, let me know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Carline 

Welcome to FF-a very friendly site

Am sure someone will be along soon to point you in the right direction, you could start here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Best of luck 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Caroline, welcome to FF.  I can't offer much advice on the IVF front as I haven't been there either but just wanted to say hi and wish you the best of luck   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Carolien, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Why don't you head on over to the cycle buddies boards and join ladies who are undergoing treatment at the same tiem as you:

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's a few more links you might fird useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

LOts of luck with your tx. 

C~x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Carline

Welcome to FF    You have certainly come to the right place for support  

I would say to join the Cycle Buddies as you will have the support and advice of ladies going through treatment at the same time as you.  Why not check to see if there is a group within your area 

Just wanted to wish you  with your journey

All the best

x x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Caroline,
Just wanted to wish you good luck with the IVF. Me and my husband are going through our first attempt at ICSI. I don't know much about the IVF system but if there is anything that I can help you with just ask. The girlz on this site have given me so much support and advice and I'm sure you'll feel the same. Good luck with the IVF. I'm on the cycle buddies for jan/feb and we're all really supportive. Why don't you have a look, it might help. Even if you just want to have a whinge we don't mind. We're all a bit loopy due to the medication but we are nice, honest!!!

Emeraldeyes xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

well im no expert but feel free to pm me with any questions you have? there is also a peer suport page where alot of girls have good advice.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

